# Clueless on how to introduce myself.



## Lillee (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi. I have been lurking around here for a few weeks after something happened with my husband. I’ll save that for the appropriate forum. I’m new to using message boards. I am going on 20 minutes of writing, rewriting and then changing it back to the original wording trying to introduce myself. It has made me realize I don’t really introduce myself. I meet people IRL but it is always “Hi, I’m (insert one of my children’s name) mom” or “Hi, I’m (insert husband’s name) wife”. So here I sit thinking about who am I?

- I am awkward
- I use sarcasm a lot
- My humor is often dark or self-deprecating (My therapist hates when I do that and for some reason I do it more around him because I think it is funny. Refer back to the dark, self-deprecating humor)
- I keep myself isolated.
- I am pretty crazy (My therapist hates it when I say that too. Again, refer back to the dark, self deprecating humor)
...oh and I talk to myself in the grocery store but everybody does that, right?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- I hope all the folks here can help you out -- lots of good people here!


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome hope we can help or you may even be able to 
help as well. Nothing wrong with sarcasm I use it to.
Tends to get peoples attention sometimes.


----------

